# AR 15 red dot opinions



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im not sure how many on here use red dots on their AR since this is a hunting site not a tactical one, but i figure its worth asking.
I have always shot my AR with irons and never messed with optics. I would love an aimpoint, but a $300 sight just isn't in the budget. 
I have been seriously considering the primary arms red dot, which runs on one AA battery, and comes with a mount for cowitness with irons and it is affordable at about $100.
Anyone have any experience with any of the primary arms red dots?


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I checked into them a while back, but if i remember right they were running about $170-180 and i dont think they run on a AA battery but cant remember for sure. The AA power is a big factor in sight choice for my purposes.


----------



## Magari (Feb 12, 2013)

http://swfa.com

Check out the Trijicon and Leupold options.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Saw some cool stuff from those brands, but if i pay those prices i could get an aimpoint lol.
Im really working on a pretty tight budget.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you're just looking for goofing around check out the Sightmark. They run on a CR2032 battery which seems to last forever. If you're looking for quality you'll need to spend quite a few more.


----------



## Magari (Feb 12, 2013)

It looks like prices have gone up too.

I'm looking at a scope I wanted to purchase for a 300WM build and it doubled in price.

Ridiculous.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya, im kicking myself for not going ahead and picking up one of the primary arms red dots when they had them. Im sure the price will be higher when they get them back in stock.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have a tasco propoint (about 20 yrs old) on a .45 acp i put together years ago

love it

it has no magnification,but makes for real fast target aquisition


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the AA option because of availability, however you bring up some good points. I have a few buddies that use red dot sights with AAs with no issues...but you have me looking more into it now lol.


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

The Vortex is the cheapest I would suggest for an AR that will be durable and hold a zero.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Bushnell trs-25. Got one for my mossberg and works great. 11 levels of brightness, nice field of view, and super durable! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Does the bushnell or the vortex work well for cowitness with irons?


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Bushnell should. Very elaborate review by nutnfancy on YouTube, sold me on it for what i wanted it for! Id check it out!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm using a TruGlo 2x 42mm optic that comes with Red and Green & 4 reticles on a Ruger Gunsite Scout rifle. The dot and dot with a circle work good out to 150 yards for humanoid size targets but not for surgical shots. Acquisition is fast, follow ups are great and you can see bullet strike with both eyes open on the forward mounted 42 mm unit. I killed hogs in Texas with it at 150 yards but could not put a pair of coyotes down with it at same distance; dot was covering whole body of small target area. It would probably work on yotes out to 50 - 75 yards though.Natchez Shooters Supply catalogs it as *C12XRTG8030A2 TruGlo 2x42 (2.5 MOA) Traditional Red Dot Sight. *Price is in the $120 range in new catalog best I remember.

I'm going to put in on my AR & run a local 3-G Zombie course in March. Rifle targets will be limited to about fifty yards with 3"x4" kill zones.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm. If that truglo comes in a 1x42 it would most definitely be a strong option for me. Gonna have to see if it comes in 1x


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, i have fallen in love with the bushnell holosight.
I got to shoot with one the other day, and i love it.
Now to find one....


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I see several recommendations for Vortex Strikefire. I'm thinking about ordering one for my AR. My question is, does any of you use the 2x doubler that's included with it? How about red and green vs red only. Some reviews say red only is brighter in daytime. Any other input on it will be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

twesterfield said:


> Bushnell trs-25. Got one for my mossberg and works great. 11 levels of brightness, nice field of view, and super durable! Sent from work most likely.


Just bought one of the Bushnell TRS-25 scopes for $94 at www.MidwayUSA.com. Haven't mounted it yet but it's classified as Ultra Compact, has a 2-year limited warranty, battery life is 3,000 hours and it's waterproof to 10 feet and sports a 3 MOA dot. It's going on an SKS.

The old Tasco ProPoints are less money and I've had good service with them.

Just so you know, in low light the Tasco causes a reflection making visibility impossible even on its lowest setting. I'm guessing the Bushnell will have the same issue as do all cheap red dots. Also, in bright light (like snow) the dot may not be visible without some type of filter. My Bushnell HoloSight (which is an older EOTech) has the same issue and I don't like the notion of messing with some stupid little filter that can get lost.

I also have a Simmon red dot (Japan) and it's been on my Ruger Redhawk (.44 Mag.) for 30 years and never failed, although my mount became destroyed under heavy recoil. Hard to believe but the scope is tough. Not sure if they are available anymore.

Understand, that red dots are good for speed but not necessarily the type of precision necessary for tight groups because the dots subtend (cover up) the target. The Bushnell TRS-25, for example, covers up about 3 inches of target at 100 yards.

Also, you get what you pay for.


----------

